# Co2 help!!!



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OK well i guess its time for me to figure this darn thing out lol
Everything was fine ..... hubby came home said hey why is it coming out in 1 big bubble (into the tank via the powerhead )
is it a powerhead ?
im lost any advice .
Red sea turbo 800

thanks 

No instructions on this so please i need to learn this contraption lol
Doreen


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm not too familiar with the CO2 system that you are using, but it looks as if it's one of the DIY CO2 contraptions that Red Sea sells.

I'm not sure whether they provide a powerhead or not, but if the CO2 is coming out as one big bubble, it may just be that the powerhead is not doing a good job of chopping up the CO2 bubbles. It simply means that you are not getting the maximal amount of CO2 dissolved into your water column.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ok heres photo


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

we will take that thing (in the first picture)out after lights out and see .......... maybe we will get a new one any suggestions on a good one ?
Thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You have a pressurized CO2 setup! Wow!

Anyway, from the picture, it appears as you do have a powerhead that is used to chop up the CO2 bubbles so that you get better CO2 dissolved into the water. If you are seeing large bubbles coming out of the powerhead, it may mean that your CO2 flow is too high, and so, the powerhead can't chop up the CO2 bubbles as fast. This is generally OK, since the lost of CO2 is probably not very substantial.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> You have a pressurized CO2 setup! Wow!
> 
> Anyway, from the picture, it appears as you do have a powerhead that is used to chop up the CO2 bubbles so that you get better CO2 dissolved into the water. If you are seeing large bubbles coming out of the powerhead, it may mean that your CO2 flow is too high, and so, the powerhead can't chop up the CO2 bubbles as fast. This is generally OK, since the lost of CO2 is probably not very substantial.


yeah I sold it to her lol 

the powerhead is a powerhead, it comes with the red-sea bio co2 generator (diy co2) , but I liked the powerhead when I went pressurized so I kept it, and used it, worked and works VERY well

the co2 rate isn't too high (impossible) if you check the second picture of the tank/regulator, look at the bubble counter, you can see the bubble coming out (bottom of the water) therefore, if the speed was too high, you'd see a stream, and not be able to capture that without anything else in the water mix

the big bubbles, we figured it out, was the powerhead had clogged/jammed from something, either way it stopped, but started working again, probably a snail in the impeller, or just too many bubbles got in that random spot that will stop the impeller, she just shook it and said it started working up again


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

lol i think it was the zucini.......the smaller fish decided they liked the zucini... need i say more lol

Sweet potatoe tonight that way they cant cart it away lol 
Tomorrow after hubby gets home we will take it out and see if it is clogged , give it a good hard spray with water (note to self :dont cut the cord lol)


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

tyvm darkblade ......... i understood that .....

thanks again jim .
Oh i didnt pannick lol


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

hojimoe said:


> the co2 rate isn't too high (impossible) if you check the second picture of the tank/regulator, look at the bubble counter, you can see the bubble coming out (bottom of the water) therefore, if the speed was too high, you'd see a stream, and not be able to capture that without anything else in the water mix


I was looking at this while at work, so I couldn't pay that much attention to the photo


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> I was looking at this while at work, so I couldn't pay that much attention to the photo


no worries, just pointing out what I noticed


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ok i did find the problem whew lol
the powerhead was clogged .........i took it out cleaned it with Qtips and now its working better then when i got it  .

My guess it was the food so i shall clean it once a week ...

It is working way better now jim !!!!!!
I knew it was a falt from our end somehow ........for sure it was the zuccini!!!

Thanks both u guys!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> ok i did find the problem whew lol
> the powerhead was clogged .........i took it out cleaned it with Qtips and now its working better then when i got it  .
> 
> My guess it was the food so i shall clean it once a week ...
> ...


good to know, it could have been dirty when I gave it to you too, so it's both our faults!  lol

if you put a skewer through a couple slices of zuchinni, you should be able to stand it up in the tank, sorta like a leaning tower of zuchinni....I think katalyst does something like that - or posted it at least


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

i use a spoon .........with my luck i would wake up to one skewered lol


----------

